# Absolute Favorite Upgrades!



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm interested to see what everyones favorite upgrades are that they had done to their cruze. Post pictures/explain what you'd done! We can help others get ideas for themselves!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Car audio. Full active front stage, tuned with a measurement microphone, 15" SQ subwoofer, 20 year old amplifiers, all installed by yours truly. That's about the only modification I wanted to make to my Cruze. 

Oh, and there's the upgraded headlight wiring harness, which improves lighting by a significant amount with even the stock bulbs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Adding the Bluetooth PDIM for A2DP streaming music.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

using 91 octane- the car runs much better with it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> using 91 octane- the car runs much better with it


I'll take that as an upgrade since the owners manual says 87.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I would say that the most USEFUL (to me) was the addition of the cruise control and fog lights.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Oh, and there's the upgraded headlight wiring harness, which improves lighting by a significant amount with even the stock bulbs.


Link?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

black bowtie overlays, it was risky but it was well worth it hahaa :yahoo:my car is 99% stock except for my bowties


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so far boost gauge and light up bow tie


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The audio upgrade i did is the one thing i use the most and it is by far the most "enjoyable" one for me.

4ch amp 60watts x4
1200 watt mono block amp 
6 1/2" Rear door subs
Image dynamics CTX cs 6.5 componet set
Image dynamics 10" IDMAX


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Link?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html#post77792


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

New tires and fogs. The door sill lights are cool too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Headrest DVD players, VG Ant, Reversing camera mirror monitor.
pics in my Garage


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

VG sharkfin, headlight harness, fogs, ScanGauge II. I use the headlight harness and SGII every time the car's turned on. The VG sharkfin lets me pick out my Cruze from the sea of other cars, especially other black Cruzes.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely the Homelink addition. Rely on it every day.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I would say the Trifecta Tune and the UR lower front and rear chassis braces along with the UR tower bars all make my ECO much more fun to drive.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I'll take that as an upgrade since the owners manual says 87.


The window sticker & owners manual might say 87octane, but the RPO codes in the glove box indicate 91octane. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/10502-rpo-codes-octane-ethanol-content.html


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Intake resonator bypass, and tinted windows.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ash can fur my stinky cigar plus a set of mud guards to keep the slush off of the doors and rear quarter panels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The window sticker & owners manual might say 87octane, but the RPO codes in the glove box indicate 91octane.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/10502-rpo-codes-octane-ethanol-content.html


The software guys at GM Powertrain did an incredible job getting an engine designed to run on 91 octane (Cruze RPO code and Volt octane requirement) and making it safe to run 87 octane in the car. 87 octane was definitely driven by marketing.


----------

